# Upgrading agricultural meter and service



## Deerefriend (Oct 15, 2009)

Just looking for opinions on the best way to upgrade the service and add another building to the following situation.

There is a small hobby farm that put up a machine shed and needs to add a panel in that building. Their current service consists of a pole top disconnect feeding a yard light and two overhead drops. One to an old barn and the other to an existing shed. Both of these locations have their own fuse box with four 30 amp and two 30 amp circuits respectively. Mounted on the pole is also a 200 amp box with a 150 amp breaker feeding the house (that has a 150 amp panel), an 80 amp breaker feeding another shed (100 amp panel), and a pass-thru feeding the shop that has its own 200 amp panel. Everything from the 200 amp panel on the pole goes underground. To this a 200 amp underground needs to go to the new building.

The meter is currently located on the pole using CTs in the pole top disconnect.

What is the easiest way to clean up the existing and add the additional building? The utility has run new underground to the customer and just taken the feed up and hooked on to the top of the pole where their old overhead service had been.

Ideally we'd like to do away with the pole top switch, bring everything into a new meter and distribution panel on the pole. Then feed the two overheads and four underground.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A nice I-Line panel ought to do the trick :whistling2:


----------

